# four wheel drive sentra



## skyliner46 (Jun 14, 2004)

i was wondering why nobody has made a four wheel drive sentra? if you got a pulsar engine with AWD tranny shouldn't it be possible?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Aaaah, a man after my own heart! I actually did all of the research on this conversion and posted most of it here on the forum about a year ago. SEARCH and ye shall find!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Wow! That would be the shizzle yo!


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

The only thing that I'm aware of that would make this have not happened yet is money. I suppose you could, but with the cost you could probably just get a Subbie. Maybe even get it to look like a Sentra.

"Anything possible with enough time and money."


----------



## tomppaa (May 11, 2004)

Someone has made a Ford Ka Cosworth here in Finland aka Ford RaceKa (it's a CosSie swap with ~400bhp and RWD) ... so I think it's all about money and time and maybe about the reason why you want to make such an enormous job, and with the Ka it was rally. You would have to make the tunnel for cardan shaft etc. Anyways it's a LOT easier to just get a Nissan Sunny GTI-R (propably not distributed in the US?).... which has an AWD and SR20DET and looks "great". :fluffy:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I think Serchef over on the SRforums is doing an AWD conversion on his B13 NX.But Im not too sure considering its a secret.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

tha parts are slowly coming together and yes im doing it


----------



## tomppaa (May 11, 2004)

Good luck with your project :kiss:


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow, this has never been discussed before!  There already are AWD B13's, the Sunny Atessa. Additionally there were ones equipped with SR18's, so getting the parts shouldn't be all that difficult. Using parts from another car is tricky because if the differentials aren't properly matched then shit is gonna break.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> Wow, this has never been discussed before!  There already are AWD B13's, the Sunny Atessa. Additionally there were ones equipped with SR18's, so getting the parts shouldn't be all that difficult. Using parts from another car is tricky because if the differentials aren't properly matched then shit is gonna break.


Wow a AWD sunny...  i bet youve never seen a AWD NX!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> Wow a AWD sunny...  i bet youve never seen a AWD NX!


They didn't make AWD NX's. Since the Sunny is the same platform as the B13, which includes Sentra's and NX's, then an AWD Sentra is possible and quite probably so is an AWD NX. So I don't know what you're rolling your eyes at dumbass.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> They didn't make AWD NX's. Since the Sunny is the same platform as the B13, which includes Sentra's and NX's, then an AWD Sentra is possible and quite probably so is an AWD NX. So I don't know what you're rolling your eyes at dumbass.



now now kids if i was using sunny parts then we can roll eyes at each other.  however im planning on using the pulsar gtir comlete drivetrain so itll be a lil mor difficult than just buying parts and throwing them on. however when i finally start rippin ginto it ill let you guys know and ill take pics.

Jeff


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't understand why you're not using sunny parts, to be honest.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

i didnt do enough research wehn i started...i could switch over to sunny parts..i still havent gotten the rear diff or driveshaft


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

nxchef said:


> i didnt do enough research wehn i started...i could switch over to sunny parts..i still havent gotten the rear diff or driveshaft


 Jeff,

Have you gotten anywhere since last year with your NX? I'd love to hear any details you can offer.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

If some monkey can jam an Acura TL motor and drivetrain into and under a Civic, then it should be no big deal for the AWD USDM Sentra. All it takes is money and mAd SkIlLz Yo!


----------

